# Sooty mini?



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I never know Miniature horses came in this many colors! I only expected a relatively a few colors and patterns in the breed, but I was wrong! Tobaino, overo, splash, perlino, palomino, roans, and appaloosas.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a "chocolate palomino" and a sorrel appaloosa with a blanket pattern.. LOVE minis!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Minis come in all the same colors as regular sized horses


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

As well as a few of those head scratching weird colors that are the result of so many mixed up genes! XD


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Between minis and ponies..I swear. They will always keep you on your toes for color guessing.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Minis are awesome. Not only do they have pretty much every colour, they also tend to have much stronger expression of most colours too. And in answer, the mini you posted is brown, not sooty bay


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Minis are awesome. Not only do they have pretty much every colour, they also tend to have much stronger expression of most colours too. And in answer, the mini you posted is brown, not sooty bay


How? 


















You can't mistake this counter-shading for something else. these are registered AMHA bloodline minis. I have seen a gene tested pure blood bay arab gelding with coloring very similar to this, and _he_ was sooty.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Look at how pale his inner flank is. Can't be anything else. Plus the heavy "sooty" along the neck also screams brown to me. I am yet to see a bay with that much "sooty" that isn't actually brown.


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

According to horsetesting.com 

Brown (and I'm not referring to Seal Brown) is a somewhat ambiguous term used to identify a number of horse coat colors but most often refers to a dark variation of Bay. We eventually will try to make changes to the calculator that will incorporate these variations. But for now, selecting Bay for the color brown will give you the most accurate calculations. However, colors such as liver chestnut or even smoky black are sometimes misidentified as brown. In which case Bay would obviously not be the correct selection.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*snort* Brown IS a color and has a test available for it. Yes you would use bay on the calculator as it is an agouti gene just like bay.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

My solid APHA reg. solid paint gelding, who is bay roan, has a similar thing going on, light brown/tan on his flank, girth, and muzzle area. He is out of a black overo, by a blue roan. Does this make him actually a brown, and not a bay at all?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your horse cotton? Yes he is a brown IMO. 

You have any pics of his sire and dam? Black + black can't produce anything but black or red. So one of them wasn't really black.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, Cotton. No, but you can google them and see if you can find anything. One of the parents could've been hiding or carrying something that just wasn't showing. It's also very common I've noticed, that the real colors of a horse are wrong on its papers, especially with paints and AQH's, because registries like APHA and AQHA, because they just accept what's sent in and they take their word for it, and don't care about the color otherwise, so it could easily be wrong. His sire might've actually been a brown roan like he really is.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Am i the only one who noticed something funky about the top of his tail in the 3rd picture?!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Mini people leave a V shaped tuft of hair above the tail to make it appear that the tail is higher set, than it really is. I don't know who started it, but to me it looks ridiculous. The body hair is seldom the same colour as the tail, so to my mind, draws attention to a low set tail. It is seen in the show ring all the time unfortunately.

Lizzie


----------

